# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  [tutoriel] nouvel article : Le VBA qu'est ce que c'est ? [Tutoriel]

## Didier Gonard

Bonjour,

Ci-dessous, le lien vers un nouveau tutoriel :

Le VBA qu'est ce que c'est ?

Le but de ce tutoriel est de prciser, pour le dbutant, la nature du VBA qui est souvent confondu avec le Visual Basic (VB) ou considr comme un langage indpendant, ce qu'il n'est pas.

Vos commentaires et remarques seront les bienvenus dans l'esprit de nos forums.

cordialement,

Didier

----------


## GeoTrouvePas

Bien qu'tant dj expriment en Vba, j'ai trouv ce tutoriel trs intressant et trs agrable  lire.

Merci pour ce partage !

----------


## loufab

A lire absolument !  ::ccool::

----------


## carden752

Bonjour, 

Belle contribution sur l'origine et la distinction entre ces deux langages ::ccool::

----------


## cd090580

Trs intressant.

Il a un nom prdestin: Benoit Lecodeur  ::mouarf::

----------


## cduigou

La prsentation de VBA est trs intressante mais,  mon sens, mrite d'tre complte :
LLa partie purement "langage" de VBA, c'est strictement VB6, dernire version de la saga VB classique avant l'avnement de .NET. On peut donc tirer parti de toutes les ressources de ce langage et donc aussi consulter l'abondante littrature sur le sujet, tout au moins pour les utilisateurs plus intresss par la partie "VB" de VBA.Il faut aussi signaler que *VBA est un monde ouvert*, contrairement  l'application qui est derrire. Je m'explique : quelqu'un qui connait tous les onglets, les groupes, etc.. d'Excel peut dire  juste titre qu'il connait "tout" Excel. Quoi qu'il fasse, il n'ira pas plus loin. A l'inverse, avec VBA il suffit de rfrencer une bibiothque d'objets pour ouvrir de nouveaux horizons (FileSystemObject, ADO, etc...)

----------


## Didier Gonard

Bonjour,




> La prsentation de VBA est trs intressante mais,  mon sens, mrite d'tre complte : .../...


La teneur de ce tutoriel est lie  ce qui est indiqu au niveau de son en-tte :




> L'objectif de ce tutoriel est de prciser, *pour le dbutant**, la nature du VBA qui est souvent confondu avec le Visual Basic (VB) ou considr comme un langage indpendant, ce qu'il n'est pas.


Il ne s'agit donc pas d'un article exhaustif sur ce qu'est le VBA.

Le but de ce tutoriel est donc de lui* mettre un premier pied  l'trier et non de l'effrayer avec des notions qui viendront en leur temps, une fois acquises les bases ncessaires pour savoir de quoi on parle. C'est pourquoi, il n'est pas mentionn non plus que depuis Office 2010, la version VBA hberge est la version 7 et non plus la 6 qui perdurait depuis un moment, alors que les rpercutions sont importantes (les ApiCulteurs savent de quoi on cause entre autre  :;):  ) etc....




> ...	Il faut aussi signaler que VBA est un monde ouvert...A l'inverse, avec VBA il suffit de rfrencer une bibiothque d'objets pour ouvrir de nouveaux horizons


Toujours sur le mme principe, c'est ce que j'ai tent de faire, en gardant  l'esprit le dbutant comme cible, dans ce paragraphe du chapitre V




> Les objets sont rfrencs au sein de bibliothques d'objets qui permettent de disposer de toutes leurs caractristiques selon l'environnement o l'on se trouve. On peut  travers elles piloter aisment une application supportant le VBA  partir d'une autre. Elles permettent aussi  d'autres langages objet de piloter Office (comme Visual Basic entre autre).


cordialement,

Didier

----------


## nenemontserrat

merci pour cette initiation
nenemontserrat

----------


## chenou

Sa signification devrait tre en premire ligne pour les dbutants.
Elle n'apparait qu'au chaptre V. 
Elle n'est pas encore dans DICO, ce que je ferai quand j'aurai le temps.

----------


## Malick

Trs belle contribution Ormonth;
moi qui suit dbutant en Visual Basic, ce tutoriel m'aidera beaucoup durant la  phase d'apprentissage.
Merci.

----------

